# Hive Removal Temperature/weather question



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

1: There is a special forum about removals; you'll likely get mor attention from those of us who do lots of removals by posting there with removals questions. (helps keep things better organized) 

2: 60 degrees is warm enough for the girls to be flying around, gathering nectar, etc...just be careful how long you expose the brood to those temps, or you'll end up with a nasty case of chillbrood.

3: Lightly Raining, for me, generally equals agitated bees. Doesn't mean I'd not do a removal due to a sprinkle...just be sure you're ready for the likelihood of the bees being as "mad as wet hornets."


----------



## puppy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you, did not see a special place for removals, will look again


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Here it is:
Swarms, Trap-outs, and Cut-outs


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

rob,
You linked him right back to this page which IS the swarm and cutout thread! lol


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> rob,
> You linked him right back to this page which IS the swarm and cutout thread! lol


lol, mods moved the thread...originally was in "Bee Forum" ... makes me look like a goof tho


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It's all good. lol


----------

